# Revenue Codes-This may sound silly



## smdumpert (Jun 15, 2011)

This may sound silly, but is there a Revenue code instruction manual for dumbies?  I know enough about them to get me into some serious hot water.  Any help, links or classes would be greatly appericiated.


----------



## fredabrinson (Jul 6, 2011)

*UB Editor*

Ingenix publishes the Uniform Billing Editor which is a great resource for revenue codes, along with a lot of other very useful information.


----------



## Sanjit (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.supercoder.com/revenue-codes-list/?rid=1

The above link would help you know the details of Revenue Codes.
For further query, you can put your question on:

http://www.supercoder.com/forum/

Sanjit Kumar Mishra, CPC


----------

